# اماكن الدورات الخاصة بقسم ميكانيكا



## حمادة محمود (29 يوليو 2009)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
جميعنا يعرف مدى اهمية الدورات للحصول على وظيفة وجيدة .
ومن اجل ذلك اقترح على كل المشاركين فى المنتدى والمسؤلين عن المنتدى ان يتبنو ان نقوم بعمل مشاركة ثابتة يتم فيها وضع جميع اماكن الدورات المعروفة والغير معروفة وذلك عن طريق المشاركات الدائمة والمستمرة من السادة الاعضاء وهذا سوف يساهم من يرغب فى الحصول على اى دورة ان يجدها بسهولة ويسر. ( يجب ان نكون فاعلين وايجابين عند استخدام المنتدى).:1:


----------



## ماهر نور (29 يوليو 2009)

*كلام جميل*

انا معاك في الموضوع ده وياريت القى دورة في السوليد وورك وبالاخص لو تكون في ليبيا عشان الاقامة في ليبيا حاليا


----------



## حمادة محمود (29 يوليو 2009)

فى الحقيقة انا عرف اماكن دورات فى مصر فقط.انا شخصيا اتعلمت solid work فى جامعة القاهرة .بصراحة مكان ممتاذ واتعلمت فية من قبل الأوتوكاد . انا انصحك تتعلم ايضا inventorايضا برنامج ممتاذ وامكانياتة اكبر من solid work.بالتوفيق ان شاء اللة


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (29 يوليو 2009)

قبل كده طرحنا الفكره دى ومش عارف مفيش استجابه من الاداره ليه مع انها هتوفر على الواحد كتير وهتكون كدليل لينا وفى معهد الساليزيان بيدى كورسات برده


----------



## ابا قدامة (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة للموضوع ده انا فعلا بحييك عليه وياريت اي حد عنده مكان كويس للكورسات يضيفه 
انا هابدا ان شاء الله
cad masters
http://www.cadmasters.org/contactus.php


----------



## حمادة محمود (30 يوليو 2009)

فى الحقيقة ياجماعة لو كنا فعلا هدفنا افادة بعض ونجاح الفكرة لابد ان تكون مشاركتنا مختلفة من حيث المضمون. من يريد ان يضع مكان لكرس ما لابد ان يوضح مايدرس فى هذا الكرس والسعر ورأية وذلك من اجل تميز الفكرة ونجاحها وافادة المشاركين.


----------



## حمادة محمود (30 يوليو 2009)

فى جامعة القاهرة قسم عمارة الدور الثانى يدرس كرس solid work لمدة 3اسابيع و3مرات فى الاسبوع والحصة 3ساعات.بسعر200جنية فقط لاغير. ايضا يدرس اوتوكاد بسعر 150 جنية.المكان ممتاذ والشرح ممتاذ .


----------



## just barca (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم بصراحه الموضوع هايل بس للاسف مش قادر استفيد منه لانى لسه داخل تانيه ميكانيكا ولسه مخدتش اى كورسات ومش عارف ابدا بكورس ايه ولا عارف ايه الكورسات اللى لازم اخدها ارجو الافاده


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (1 أغسطس 2009)

> السلام عليكم بصراحه الموضوع هايل بس للاسف مش قادر استفيد منه لانى لسه داخل تانيه ميكانيكا ولسه مخدتش اى كورسات ومش عارف ابدا بكورس ايه ولا عارف ايه الكورسات اللى لازم اخدها ارجو الافاده



autocad
inventor
solidwork
دورات عن الbearing,hydraulic,compressor,pump


----------



## حمادة محمود (2 أغسطس 2009)

اتمنى من اخوانى المهندسين يدلونى على مكان اتعلم احد برامج cam.ياريت مكان محترم متجرب من قبل كدة .


----------



## eng.m.soltan (11 أغسطس 2009)

اول حاجه تعملها انشاء الله انك تعلم اللغه الانجليزيه وبعد كده تبدا فى الكورسات . تشوف انت بقى عايز تشتغل فى ايه وتدور على اساس ده ومتضيعش وقتك فى كورسات مش هتفيدك وربنا معانا كلنا انشاء الله


----------



## eng.m.soltan (12 أغسطس 2009)

فى كورس صيانه معدات تقيله فى 6 اكتوبر المكان معروف جدا هناك وبيدرب كويس من الالف للياء الكورس ده 3 شهور وشهادته معرف بيها الكورس ده ب 500 جنيه بس لازم تروح تقدم من بدرى وربنا يوفقنا كلنا يارب


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي هذا الموضوع الجيد


----------



## eng m_nabil (12 أغسطس 2009)

في مكان كويس جدا اسمه اكادميه اللحام المصريه
و الاكادميه دي ليها فرعين واحد في القاهره عند كوبري السواح-مسطرد
و الرئيسي في الاسكندريه
بتدي دورات لحام كويسه جدا و اسعارها كويسه


----------



## حمادة محمود (12 أغسطس 2009)

الدورات الخاصة بالمعدات الثقيلة مكانها باظبط فين وما هى الموضوعات التى سوف يتم تدريسها فى الدورة؟


----------



## حمادة محمود (12 أغسطس 2009)

اتمنى لو حد يدلنى على مكان اتعلم فية احد برامج الكام وليكن catia


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع
 مهندس محمد حمادة
وإليك رابط عن معاهد وأماكن التدريب
مع البرامج والكورسات 
ارجو ان يكون مفيدا 
بارك الله فيك 
http://arssa.jeeran.com/training.html


----------



## حمادة محمود (12 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر ياهندسة على هذة الاستجابة السريعة


----------



## حمادة محمود (12 أغسطس 2009)

بس مفيش مكان اتعلم فية catia hاو احد برامج الكام
ياريت ياهندسة تعرفنى ماهى الدورات المهمة قبل التخرج لكة التحق بوظيفة محترمة.انا قسم انتاج جامعة الازهر


----------



## أحمد رأفت (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مش هقولك اكتر من انك تشوف حابب تشتغل فقى اية وتدور علية انا بعمل كدة


----------



## sesem_m (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*مركز للدورات الهندسية*

اعرف مركز متميز بالدورات الهندسية وخاصة الهندسة الميكانيكية 


ومرفق اخر عرض لدورات الخاصة بهم وصلني علي الايميل الخاص بي ارجو ان يفيدكم كثيرا وبه
 اسعار الدورات واماكن اقامتها ومواعيدها 
وكذلك كيفية الاتصال والاستفسار عن اي شيء سواء ميل او فاكس او تليفون


لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
:7::7::7::7::7:​


----------



## المهندس/محمد رأفت (28 أكتوبر 2009)

والله دى فكرة جميييييييييييييييييييييلة جدآ وانا عوز اعرف الفرق بين الاوتوكاد والسوليد وركس اينفينترو


----------



## hishamna (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
كل عام وانتم بخير .:2:
هل منكم من يعرف معهد دون بسكو (السالزيان) الموجود بشبرا .
ما هي اسعار كورسات اللحام ؟ وكورسات مفتش اللحام؟
ماهي اسعار كورسات الاختبارات اللااتلافية ndt؟
وكم هي مدة الكورسات ؟ وهل المعهد ممتاز ويعطي شهاده معتمدة ولا لأ؟
شاكرين لكم حسن الاهتمام


----------



## أبو أنس الأنصاري (6 أبريل 2010)

للمتابعة..
جزاكم الله خيرًا.


----------

